# ARQUETIPOS



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Para variar.


Pero al menos se puede decir que lima alberga todos los estilos de los mas grandes arquitectos de distintas epocas, no le falta nada.........


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

chekea aqui rojo en DC, el lever house y el lever replica de lima


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> chekea aqui rojo en DC, el lever house y el lever replica de lima


QUE BESTIA!!!!!!!!!!! es demasiado alucinante. Lo que me fascina del uso de pilotes es que es un intento por integrar el edificio al tejido urbano, que no este aislado sino que mas bien el publico tenga acceso a el. La arquitectura de Le Corbusier es bien ideologica en ese sentido, muy socialista. 

En Rio de Janeiro, el ex-edificio del Ministerio de Educacion es obra de Le Corbusier. Hay muchos ejemplos de su trabajo en Rio por alguna razon que nunca he entendido.

Se podria creer un thread que indique ejemplos de los diferentes tipos de arquitectura que existen en Lima, no? Porque la verdad es que tambien hay buenos ejemplos de art-deco (especialmente residencial en Jesus Maria y Lince), modernista y muchos en international style. Claro tambien tenemos estilos mas eclecticos (como el famosos edificio estilo combi del que descibrio JBlock). Y tenemos " green" edificiios en Lima? ya llego esa corriente??


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

eS UNA EXCELENTE IDEA!!!!!! AUN NO LLEGA LA LÌNEA GREEN A LIMA (OJALA LLEGUE PRONTO)

BUSQUEMOS FOTOS DE EDIFICIOS LIMEÑOS ART-DECO O QUE TENGAN LÌNEAS Y ESTILOS BIEN DEFINIDOS PARA REVISARLOS!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Imagino que por estilo Green te refieres a la onda de diseños que se adaptan al entorno natural y al estilo de su emplazamiento, tipo Frank Lloyd Whright o J. Barba (Estudio BC) 

Movimiento verde de arquitectura Integrada, es una tendencia natural que le da personalidad y calor a la casa. La casa semienterrada de Llavanares es un buen ejemplo, lamentablemente no tengo fotos para postear.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Construcción sobre pilotes - Real 12


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bueno..yo no entiendo muy bien el estudio que se esta dando a este estilo, pero por la definicion que se da podria poner muchos ejemplos actuales en tiendas comerciales de dos o tres pisos, de los cuales el primero sirve solo como parqueo:


----------

